
Show HN: Interactive PostgreSQL Tutorial - thingsilearned
https://chartio.com/learn/sql/
======
thingsilearned
I wasn't comfortable recommending existing SQL tutorials to any friends or
customers, especially for the non-engineers. It's such an important tool to
learn that I've made a crack and making it much more approachable, both in the
writing style and in the tool (SQLBox) embedded in the page that lets readers
follow along with writing SQL against a live PostgreSQL instance with no setup
required.

There are challenges built in and practice sections at the end of each
segment. Any feedback/corrections/suggestions are hugely appreciated.

More on why I wrote it here: [https://medium.com/@__dave/why-i-wrote-yet-
another-sql-tutor...](https://medium.com/@__dave/why-i-wrote-yet-another-sql-
tutorial-c852eeb3d95d)

------
anubhavmishra
Any plans to Open Source SQLBox? Very seamless integration with the blog post!

~~~
thingsilearned
Thanks! I've actually got plans to write a post or two about how it was built
and open source it. It's a nice minimal example of a python server and a
database connection.

